# 2016 Audi S3 Performance...



## jetta2oo1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey guys I just recently purchased my 2016 Sepang Blue Audi S3 and i cant help but be dissatisfied with the car Audi has put out... I love the looks interior and exterior wise but the performance wise it is not performing as it should i think. When im in dynamic mode and just in S it goes almost to redline and like stalls there and then finally shifts... It wastes time through the shifting. Then when i put it in paddle shifting mode its not very response and in fact the first gear even jerks most times.. I have a buddy who has a 2015 Subaru STI and it was embarrassing because he killed me by at least two cars.. The turbo lag is horrible in my opinion and for 48k i was expecting more out of it. What are your opinions on this matter? Have you noticed the same or do i just not know how to shift an automatic which is hard to believe. I don't feel like i should be able to press the gas all the way down in 2nd gear at high rpms and not even be jerked back... Any suggestions or opinions?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Did you not test drive the vehicle before purchase?


----------



## jetta2oo1 (Sep 10, 2006)

I did, i was not able to push it with a salesperson next to me obviously and from the little amount i did on the interstate it seemed to have power but not that ive had the chance to drive it to its potential its not impressive.


----------



## ToryS3 (May 31, 2015)

Was the STI tuned? Reviews has demonstrated...the S3 is faster that the STI. My car feels like a rocket at times...my opinion. Maybe you should have Audi service it...


----------



## jetta2oo1 (Sep 10, 2006)

It wasn't tuned which was the worst part. Off a stop i press down the gas and it takes so long to take off. Maybe servicing will help like you said. i only have 500 miles on it so im not sure what i would bring it in for..


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

jetta2oo1 said:


> Hey guys I just recently purchased my 2016 Sepang Blue Audi S3 and i cant help but be dissatisfied with the car Audi has put out... I love the looks interior and exterior wise but the performance wise it is not performing as it should i think. When im in dynamic mode and just in S it goes almost to redline and like stalls there and then finally shifts... It wastes time through the shifting. Then when i put it in paddle shifting mode its not very response and in fact the first gear even jerks most times.. I have a buddy who has a 2015 Subaru STI and it was embarrassing because he killed me by at least two cars.. The turbo lag is horrible in my opinion and for 48k i was expecting more out of it. What are your opinions on this matter? Have you noticed the same or do i just not know how to shift an automatic which is hard to believe. I don't feel like i should be able to press the gas all the way down in 2nd gear at high rpms and not even be jerked back... Any suggestions or opinions?


Having a fast car and driving fast are two different things of course. The S3 is generally faster than the STI, but you experiences will vary depending on how you drive the car.

I've found sport to be very useful for driving fast, but you need to learn to drive the DSG of this car. Its different than any automatic or a pure manual, you learn through the gas pedal what the shifts will do and when. Lots of the issues I've had with predictability at speed are because of my habits with the accelerator. 

At first I hated the sport mode, because as you state it seems to just hang gears, but I've learned when to lift and when to just mash it and now it shifts more predictably. Sport is a riot. 

I don't notice turbo lag in this car, but it is NOT a kick you in the pants fast, its a sneaky "oh look i'm doing 130 already... huh" kind of fast. There's power through the rev range from 2k on to 5500 easily. 

Best recommendation I ever had with dealing with the DSG, pretend someone else is shifting your manual car for you at the correct shift points, and try to resist the temptation to lift your foot when you think the car should be shifting.

Manual mode i never use the paddles personally, they don't come naturally to me, and I'm used to pre-shifting for the correct shifts back in the tiptronic days where a good .5 second early shift was necessary on the automatics. So now I just manual when I know I'm taking turns where I want to keep the car from doing something funky with my gears usually because of a lift on the pedal, other than that I let sport do the work in between. So yes, I constantly swap between the two when driving aggressively. 

I assume... you were in a straight line and not launch control. Try a launch, you'll get the SOP feel you want.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Did you use launch mode? If not, it does take the DSG a bit to engage. The DSG is as good as they come at this price point and it works very well when you are already moving. Getting going from a dead stop or crawling is really not it's forte.


----------



## jetta2oo1 (Sep 10, 2006)

It sucks because ive been dreaming about the S3 for ever and i finally saved enough to purchase it and it doesn't give me that impressive feel. I do love the exhaust note that you can hear in sport mode and the downshifting it does. The STI driver didnt use launch control and i can only imagine how that would have ended if he did.. I literally just had it in sport mode and just pressed the gas down. 

On the contrary performance is not all i care about nor is racing but i did get an S3 so i was expecting that aspect of it over an A3 if i just wanted the looks.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

So that's why, had you put it in launch mode, both cars are pretty even at 0-60. There is no launch mode with the subie right? Just gas and pop the clutch?


----------



## jetta2oo1 (Sep 10, 2006)

I think the main problem is that we have no control over Boost... He was able to use his to an advantage since he had a manual where as we even in 4k rpms in 2nd still lag i feel....


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I believe the DSG just won't let the clutch engage in that dramatic fashion in day to day usage, that's why you have to set it to launch mode if you really want to do that. I wasn't too impressed with the DSG neither the first time I drove one, it was kinda meh. Now I understand how it works, in manual mode, I can pretty much get the car to do what I used to do in a manual and better. Give it some time, there is a bit of a learning curve. It's not much but it certain takes a bit more than just pushing the gas pedal.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

lilmira said:


> I believe the DSG just won't let the clutch engage in that dramatic fashion in day to day usage, that's why you have to set it to launch mode if you really want to do that. I wasn't too impressed with the DSG neither the first time I drove one, it was kinda meh. Now I understand how it works, in manual mode, I can pretty much get the car to do what I used to do in a manual and better. Give it some time, there is a bit of a learning curve. It's not much but it certain takes a bit more than just pushing the gas pedal.


I have to second/third this, the DSG is the biggest curve on this car and learning it is the key to being impressed by the car and having it drive how you want.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Not that you should need a tune right off the bat to enjoy the car, but maybe look into the APR/Unitronic DSG tune. That may help get it to where you want it to be.
With my A3 (APR Stage I), I also have to lift off the throttle a bit to get it to shift when I want instead of it holding.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

Take it back and buy another Subaru.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

sounds like he needs a tune in this slow S3 
LOL


----------



## jetta2oo1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Id love to get an APR tune but it will void my warranty and im not liking that idea. I will give it some more time maybe ill learn a bit about it. The b&o system is amazing though so is the Sepang color on it. Another thing i will bash audi for is the non upgrade wheels that they put on the S3... They look like they belong on a cheap model. They should in my opinion put the S-line rims from the A3 and then give you an option to do an upgrade wheel as well..


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

500 miles and already racing? The engine isn't even broken in until 1000


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

For a race,(especially against a 2015 STI) starting out from a stop without launch is not going to work in your favor..

I agree that the DSG gets some getting used to, I had an A3 3.2 and also a MK6 GTI both with DSG trans before moving to the S3 so it was not that big of an adjustment for me. I prefer using the paddles majority of the time, I like having full control of the gearbox.. Its hands down my favorite trans, can't beat the quickness of up/down shifts. 

As far as power, I think the S3 comes well equipped in stock form, although I wouldn't mind a few extra ponies.. but the fact is the S3 is not a "break your neck" type of car.. I like the fact that its got all sorts of torque to make you accelerate without realizing you are above 100mph already. Kind of creeps up on you. I feel that the power comes on strongest above 4500rpm, so if you want to feel somewhat like you're being thrown back in your seat, stay around 4500rpm in 2nd gear and mash it! 3rd gear too:thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

dan_s3 said:


> 500 miles and already racing? The engine isn't even broken in until 1000


Hah. please tell me what needs to be broken in.


----------



## jetta2oo1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah i spoke to the audi technicians and they confirmed that there was no break in period for Audi's. Thanks for all the input guys. I guess i just don't like to lose


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Hah. please tell me what needs to be broken in.


The manual says not to apply full throttle until after 1000k miles:thumbup:


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

jetta2oo1 said:


> Id love to get an APR tune but it will void my warranty and im not liking that idea. I will give it some more time maybe ill learn a bit about it. The b&o system is amazing though so is the Sepang color on it. Another thing i will bash audi for is the non upgrade wheels that they put on the S3... They look like they belong on a cheap model. They should in my opinion put the S-line rims from the A3 and then give you an option to do an upgrade wheel as well..


As someone who has bought seven sets of aftermarket wheels among all the cars I've owned, including a set of 21" ADV.1's, the factory 19's the come with the Performance Package look great. I like them better than the Black Optic wheels, which aren't bad looking either. Most factory wheel options look crap. Have you seen the OEM wheels for the 2016 GTR? Yeah, go take a look at those. They're horrible.


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

dan_s3 said:


> The manual says not to apply full throttle until after 1000k miles:thumbup:


The break in process is tiered between 0-600 miles and 600-1000 miles. It's clearly stated in the owner's manual.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

The S3 certainly doesn't give you the sudden push like you would expect from a typical turbocharged car. The turbo kicks in early and it doesn't seem to run out of breath near the top end. Put it in the right gear, it responses every time for me. It takes very little time for me to realize that oh ****, I should slow down now. If you expect that you can fall asleep, wake up, push the pedal and go right away, large displacement is still the only solution. Enjoy the car, unless there is something wrong with it, the consensus is that it is a fun and quick car in the category. If that's not enough for you, you are really looking for cars that are in an entirely different bracket, there are lots of those too. I don't kid myself, the S3 is no where near the fastest car on the road.


----------



## TripE46 (Feb 23, 2013)

jetta2oo1 said:


> Hey guys I just recently purchased my 2016 Sepang Blue Audi S3 and i cant help but be dissatisfied with the car Audi has put out... I love the looks interior and exterior wise but the performance wise it is not performing as it should i think. When im in dynamic mode and just in S it goes almost to redline and like stalls there and then finally shifts... It wastes time through the shifting. Then when i put it in paddle shifting mode its not very response and in fact the first gear even jerks most times.. I have a buddy who has a 2015 Subaru STI and it was embarrassing because he killed me by at least two cars.. The turbo lag is horrible in my opinion and for 48k i was expecting more out of it. What are your opinions on this matter? Have you noticed the same or do i just not know how to shift an automatic which is hard to believe. I don't feel like i should be able to press the gas all the way down in 2nd gear at high rpms and not even be jerked back... Any suggestions or opinions?


I've had mine for almost 3 weeks (2016 Sepang blue black optic performance package). I'm only at 750 mi so I have not been revving too much past 4k just yet (the owners manual says to stay in the bottom 2/3 of the rev range until you have clocked 1k miles). I had the opposite point of view on the car. I expected to hate it (before I drove one), then I ended up trading my E90 M3 for one! The biggest hurdle for me was the lack of manual transmission. Once I got over that and test drove one, I was hooked. I cross shopped the STi (and the Golf R) with the S3, but I've already had an STi and the S3 felt quicker, and obviously a lot more sophisticated. 

As far as driving goes, I put everything in dynamic mode, knock the shifter to the right and use the paddles as if it were a full manual. I have not gotten to fully enjoy this mode yet because I'm not past break in, but I have been really impressed. I never thought it possible for a car to be so much fun to drive without a 3rd pedal. I can't speak to how it performs in "S" mode as I have no intention of ever doing any spirited driving without the use of the paddles. When I am just cruising to work, I leave the transmission, and dampers in "comfort" mode and only use the paddles to shift down if necessary. The transmission shifts perfectly in comfort mode, the only downside is that you can really _feel_ the turbo lag in the lower gears which is not the case in dynamic.

One thing that I will say is that the car is so smooth and so quiet that it sounds and feels a bit slower than it actually is. One of the first days that I took it to work, I had some music on at low volume and thought I was going around 70mph until I looked at the speedo and saw nearly 110mph! The STi on the other hand is hard as a rock, and loud inside and out so it feels fast (and it is). With both of my M3's (E46, and E90) the cabin is quiter, but you can still _feel_ the engine. So I guess that is + and -, but the Audi does not become really engaging until you're driving hard.

Does yours have the adjustable magnetic dampers? Have you tried driving with using manual shifts only?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

you don't like the wheels
you don't like the power
you don't like the transmission
why did you buy it? 

who spends $50k on a car and doesn't do their homework

test drive
key word being DRIVE
if you don't feel comfortable driving the car how you will drive it (when you own it) on a test ride... find another sales rep.

:beer:


----------



## TripE46 (Feb 23, 2013)

RyanA3 said:


> you don't like the wheels
> you don't like the power
> you don't like the transmission
> why did you buy it?
> ...


Well said. My sales rep drove it harder than I did! I was sure we were going to get pulled over when he was driving (we didn't). When I got in the car he said, "Ok, adjust your mirrors, put your seat belt on, then go ahead and drive it like you just robbed a bank!"


----------



## Labret (Mar 11, 2015)

i almost feel like this was a troll post...


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

Labret said:


> i almost feel like this was a troll post...


Even if it were, its actually not in any way antagonistic, and the discussion involved is probably enlightening to those that have questions about what to expect in terms of feel/learning their car. So not entirely useless if it turns out to be the case. Now if he had said his friend has a CLA...


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

Three weeks into mine and loving it. 

New to turbo and to DSG and am learning the car every day. I agree it isn't break neck speed but sneaky speed and very fast imho. Getting to 110 on a freeway and feeling like 80 is really easy. Almost too easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stephenmeade (Apr 30, 2015)

I found this to be VERY useful:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-DSG-Game-and-Win-DSG-Driving-Tips-and-Tricks


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

stephenmeade said:


> I found this to be VERY useful:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-DSG-Game-and-Win-DSG-Driving-Tips-and-Tricks


Ditto this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetta2oo1 (Sep 10, 2006)

No trolling at all here. THank you guys who gave great insight and tips. I did research and watched many videos about the vehicle and even drove an A3 before. My salesperson was kind of crappy and didn't even let me drive it like it should be. Another thing that i have noticed is sometimes my sound system doesn't play music at all. Like the sound is up and its not on mute but no sound at all. I switch between different media sources as well as FM/AM and nothing. I have to shut the car off and turn it on to work sometimes. Dont get me wrong i get a lot of compliments from people and it does get to a high speed like you guys said quickly maybe i just need to adjust to the new vehicle is all. I did have to take the front license plate bracket off because the grill looks so much better now.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I experienced no sound from all speakers once, no music, no feed back from voice command except the beeps from the parking sensors. It all came back after restarting the car. I suspect that the MMI crashed somehow. Haven't experienced it since and I have no idea what triggered it. I didn't know how at the time but you can reboot the MMI by pushing the three buttons in diagonal at the same time, menu, dial and the top right button I believe.


----------



## TripE46 (Feb 23, 2013)

jetta2oo1 said:


> No trolling at all here. THank you guys who gave great insight and tips. I did research and watched many videos about the vehicle and even drove an A3 before. My salesperson was kind of crappy and didn't even let me drive it like it should be. Another thing that i have noticed is sometimes my sound system doesn't play music at all. Like the sound is up and its not on mute but no sound at all. I switch between different media sources as well as FM/AM and nothing. I have to shut the car off and turn it on to work sometimes. Dont get me wrong i get a lot of compliments from people and it does get to a high speed like you guys said quickly maybe i just need to adjust to the new vehicle is all. I did have to take the front license plate bracket off because the grill looks so much better now.


Yea I've had a couple of weird things happen with the MMI. Sometimes spotify keeps crashing until I plug the phone in. Sometimes it will only play via bluetooth, sometimes only AMI. Sometimes it will play via AMI but I wont be able to control the volume. I leave spotify open now, and just plug it into the AMI cable when I get in the car. Most of the time it works, every once and a while I will have to unplug it then plug it back in and or switch between the bluetooth audio and AMI, on the MMI.

To be honest this is the only sore spot for me, its super dumb that in a car from 2016 you have to fidget with your phone and the MMI to get it to work. Also you can't even skip tracks with any of the MMI/steering wheel controls on spotify (which I use almost exclusively). Hopefully an update or two fixes this, if not I'm just going to buy the standard aux cable for the MMI and call it a day.


----------



## jetta2oo1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Have you guys experienced dirty front rims only? It looks like corrosion or something from the breaks? my back ones are always super clean but front two are blackened from these dirt particles.


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

TripE46 said:


> To be honest this is the only sore spot for me, its super dumb that in a car from 2016 you have to fidget with your phone and the MMI to get it to work. Also you can't even skip tracks with any of the MMI/steering wheel controls on spotify (which I use almost exclusively). Hopefully an update or two fixes this, if not I'm just going to buy the standard aux cable for the MMI and call it a day.


I just went with making the butting that allowed the shortcut a track forward option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

jetta2oo1 said:


> Have you guys experienced dirty front rims only? It looks like corrosion or something from the breaks? my back ones are always super clean but front two are blackened from these dirt particles.


I see this too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

jetta2oo1 said:


> Have you guys experienced dirty front rims only? It looks like corrosion or something from the breaks? my back ones are always super clean but front two are blackened from these dirt particles.


 I'm not sure what you mean by corrosion.. is there actual pitting on the surface of your wheels? or are they just getting dirty from brake dust? S3 brake pads seem to wear faster due to the compounds they are made of, making them a little on the dirty side. I'm pretty sure this is widespread on performance targeted brake setups in general.. so worst case is it's going to make you want to clean your car more:thumbup:


I've also had the MMI crash as you guys speak a few times, I mentioned it to my service manager when I was in for service a couple weeks ago, & he kind of shrugged it off like "we'll check into it", then the next day when I went back for my car the service manager had left early so I never got to follow up. I figured there will be an update eventually like stated above & just ride it out in the meantime.


----------



## jetta2oo1 (Sep 10, 2006)

It looks like what you said from the breaks. I do clean it all the time and i dont mind seeing that Sepang color in perfect condition  although the wheels i have dont do it justice. One feature that would be awesome is if you could import songs from sirius to the jukebox  but then there would be no point to having sirius.


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie (Feb 15, 2006)

jetta2oo1 said:


> Have you guys experienced dirty front rims only? It looks like corrosion or something from the breaks? my back ones are always super clean but front two are blackened from these dirt particles.


The brake pads on German cars are generally softer than others and **will** produce more dust. Front pads will produced more dust than rears because of the heavier front brake bias. Perfectly normal.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

jetta2oo1 said:


> Have you guys experienced dirty front rims only? It looks like corrosion or something from the breaks? my back ones are always super clean but front two are blackened from these dirt particles.


Yup the fronts are disgusting, naughty, dirty girls that need a washing thoroughly every week. I do it by hand with a scrubber and I really get in there... :laugh:

The rears on the other hand are near spotless.

I got Florett so I would avoid the mind set that previously came with having black cars and the neurosis that comes with owning those ("its been a day, i must be gross looking") but the brakes spite me constantly. Oh well.


----------



## jetta2oo1 (Sep 10, 2006)

hahahah great explanation guys! Ok that makes perfect sense then! I'm really interested in the RS3, i think it will just be a monster. I have seen some of the videos on youtube of the reviews and it has raving reviews. Also a manual would be awesome!


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Labret said:


> i almost feel like this was a troll post...


I think it is, lol.


----------



## jetta2oo1 (Sep 10, 2006)

It really isn't a troll post. I would post pictures if it were easier but im usually on this forum at work and dont have time to upload pictures haha.


----------



## ColoradoDriver (Dec 28, 2003)

dan_s3 said:


> The manual says not to apply full throttle until after 1000k miles:thumbup:


If that is the case, then not one person will ever be past break-in--since 1000k miles equals 1 million miles! (1000 x 1000 = 1,000,000.)


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

I thought it felt fine when I test drove it. You can always trade that for a used TTRS if you want more power and good interior.


----------



## Syrome (Jun 12, 2015)

FWIW as I understand it, the DSG tune will not throw a TD1 and potentially void parts of your warranty, unlike an ECU tune. That being said, my S3 is APR Stage 2 with DSG tune and while I didn't see performance increases at the drag strip with the DSG tune, the drivability issues that you are describing are gone. D mode is no longer a race to 6th and Sport mode doesn't hold the gears forever and doesn't kick you in the ass when of rev matches on downshift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

jetta2oo1 said:


> I did, i was not able to push it with a salesperson next to me obviously and from the little amount i did on the interstate it seemed to have power but not that ive had the chance to drive it to its potential its not impressive.


Man I scared the crap out of my dealer...

They make RS vehicles for people... just sayin'.

Also, stop using the Auto Shifting... use the paddles, you'll be happier I promise.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Drop some money on paddle shifter upgrades


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

I just traded my 2015 STI for a 2016 sepang blue 8 days ago so I think I am entitle to give an honest feedback. The Audi is not slower. Stock for stock they are very similar, the STI traps around 103-105mph on the quarter of mile and typically runs low 13's. I have seen car and driver pull a [email protected] and run a 4.4 sec 0-60mph link here:
http://www.caranddriver.com/audi/s3

I wouldn't worry too much. Maybe he had better gas or maybe he had the Cobb AP and he wasn't telling you. The thing is not to stress out about losing to a STI for a couple of car lengths. I did a few mods to my STI and was running E85 and all of that, it was quick but the Audi is a better all around car. Part on why I sold the STI was the once in a while grinding of gears and the difficulty of launching, sometimes I would have excessive traction making the car bog down.

Get a tune and go for round 2.


----------



## selp (Sep 17, 2015)

TripE46 said:


> I've had mine for almost 3 weeks (2016 Sepang blue black optic performance package). I'm only at 750 mi so I have not been revving too much past 4k just yet (the owners manual says to stay in the bottom 2/3 of the rev range until you have clocked 1k miles). I had the opposite point of view on the car. I expected to hate it (before I drove one), then I ended up trading my E90 M3 for one! The biggest hurdle for me was the lack of manual transmission. Once I got over that and test drove one, I was hooked. I cross shopped the STi (and the Golf R) with the S3, but I've already had an STi and the S3 felt quicker, and obviously a lot more sophisticated.
> 
> As far as driving goes, I put everything in dynamic mode, knock the shifter to the right and use the paddles as if it were a full manual. I have not gotten to fully enjoy this mode yet because I'm not past break in, but I have been really impressed. I never thought it possible for a car to be so much fun to drive without a 3rd pedal. I can't speak to how it performs in "S" mode as I have no intention of ever doing any spirited driving without the use of the paddles. When I am just cruising to work, I leave the transmission, and dampers in "comfort" mode and only use the paddles to shift down if necessary. The transmission shifts perfectly in comfort mode, the only downside is that you can really _feel_ the turbo lag in the lower gears which is not the case in dynamic.
> 
> ...


I bought the car with 12 miles. 
I launched the car with the salesman next to me. These are "high performance" cars, I will never buy something off the lot, without fully test driving it.
Car has now 750 miles on it, Arizona weather, have done multiple launches, and definitely revved the crud out of it. I don't like babying my things, I feel they get used to it and when you spank them, they don't like it and break. 

I also have a 750whp fully built Evo IX.. so I might be used to that. 

To make a comment, Sport mode, ESC Off and dynamic mode on the car, it sure feels very nice to drive around. Car is very responsive and there is plenty of power to have around the streets. There has yet to be a 2015/2016 stock STI that can beat me. 

Regards


----------

